# scum coat for free?



## mcjero (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate to be the one to complain but is there a way to know the contractors that want extras for free? ahead of time?particularly in Canada.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

mcjero said:


> I hate to be the one to complain but is there a way to know the contractors that want extras for free? ahead of time?particularly in Canada.


Probably not but here in the US you can do a judgement search which will give you some sort of the way contractors handle there subs they owe. If you are doing a contract ( Putting it on paper and having it signed by both parties) like you should be doing there is no such thing as extras, plain and simple stick to your contract anything above and beyond Have A CHANGE ORDER MADE UP AND SIGNED!!!! Once you start doing freebies there is no turning back it will be expected and only be expected of you to the point where you are doing more freebies than actual bidded out work...Don't work for free...


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Another point is if working for a large General contractor on a sizable job there are always extras, once locked in on a contract it is easier to make some extra money because most GC will not be out looking for more Drywall subs to do the extra work they will generally hire the ones that are already on the job. And you have to remember most GC when they want you to do extras it means that they already have hashed out the money with their clients so why let them have a free ride at your expense.. This works really well on sizable commercial jobs.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

What silverstilts said.

To that, if you have workers, what I've done is tell the GC that I'll call the field supervisor and get his OK. That's made the GC change his mind.

I've also done that when the GC has said it was part of the contract. I'd check anyway, and find out it wasn't the case. Then I'd let the powers-that-be argue over it.

What I've also done is ask GCs if they like working for free. When they say no, I then ask them why they think I/we should.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

It depends on if you are the DC or just a sub, but here in Edmonton most contractors just want the job done acording to the contract. Any changes may be free if they are little , just to keep good buisness relations,and depending on how big of changes. 
Alot of drywallers don t know what the full job is because they fall into the catagory of Insulator, Drywall Installer, Taper , or Texture Guy and alot of them don t know their full job either because of lack of a proper training by an experienced professional. The biggest problem that I run into is that the job is rarely 100% complete at certain stages : eg basements are not poured so stairwell don t get boarded at boarding stage, could be the garadge too. Fireplace not put in until after the texture guys have gone through, I could go on and on lol . What I am trying to say is that even if the job isn t 100% ready it still needs to be done and unless you have a section in your contract that covers that you come back to do it and that you could possibly think that the contractors want free work when in fact you have been paid for it.
Don t know if I went off on something you were not asking , just giving some of my experience as from the guys I deal with thinking they are doing work for free when its really part of their job and they just haven t been taught.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

If you are doing a take off from a print it should be black and white...you are responsible for figuring out all that has to be done, if there are changes to that print that change making extra work the GC has the responsibility of presenting addendum's. Even with out the addendum's you still should have the original contract with the terms of work to be done in specifics. If there is a change to that than back to the work order change. Keep in mind like mentioned earlier some small things should be overlooked but make it known that it was done and usually there is an add on this helps discouraging contractors from making a practice of expecting freebies. This also applies to Drywall Contractors subbing out their work, make sure to read the fine print and know full well the scope of the job ask questions and get answers before committing to a DC. Once a contract is signed you have the responsibility of fulfilling it.


----------

